# big cats ;)



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

just for a change, heres some big cats i met....(thought you cat lovers may enjoy!)























































ok, not a cat but it made my day...


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stunning- I love big cats, they're so regal


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Absolutely stunning...brilliant pics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

beautiful animals

errrm is that woof taking a whizz?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> errrm is that woof taking a whizz?


it is indeed....it left the pack of wolves, came right over in front of me and did that....lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous cats - I love cheetahs!! Lol @ wolf doing a pee


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww I want the big white tigers they are adorable don't think my other half would like having to share the bed with those though lol:lol:


----------



## hamlet79 (Mar 25, 2009)

What kind of cat is this ?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> Aww I want the big white tigers they are adorable don't think my other half would like having to share the bed with those though lol:lol:


Hi,

I don't think my landlady would be too happy either lol, I would love a pussy cat that size,they are stunning aren't they?

Izzie


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Lovely photos, Vixxen what have you been feeding you NFC he's got big ;-)


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Fantastic photos!
I'm rather fond of the wolf


----------



## hamlet79 (Mar 25, 2009)

Big dog and a small cat
:001_cool:


----------

